

Show HN: jQuery Verbose Calendar - iamjpg
http://iamjpg.github.com/jQuery-Verbose-Calendar/

======
iamjpg
While working on a personal project I needed an engaging calendar which
displayed an entire year at a time. Looking around I couldn't find one I liked
so I developed my own.

I'm not sure how useful people will find this calendar useful, but I thought
it was fun enough to share. Who knows, maybe even someone other than myself
will find a use for it :)

------
yitchelle
Love it! A suggestion, would it be great if the hover popup can include a
calender week number as well as per ISO 8061.

~~~
iamjpg
Thanks for the suggestion - It's on the to-do list now. Thanks!

